# My Nano



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful! Love the contrast between the tank and the wall color.


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

Smooch said:


> Beautiful! Love the contrast between the tank and the wall color.


Thanks, it's a pretty young tank but taking off very well so far.


----------



## douglasbrown (May 28, 2016)

Wow its amazing. Yes I too liked the color contrast of the wall and tank.


----------



## mangimoya (Jun 2, 2016)

That was a splendid snap. It looks so wonderful. It look like as this is additionally a part of the divider too. Extremely pleasant.


----------



## Jirajustin (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice scape but poor fish choice neon tetra should be in schools of 6 or more and need bare minimum 20" long tank-they need more swim room. That size tank is like sticking a kid in a dog cage.. yeh it can more around a _little_ but not nearly as much as it should be able to for its own health and happiness.


----------



## R|M|D Photography (Apr 9, 2016)

AquaAurora said:


> Nice scape but poor fish choice neon tetra should be in schools of 6 or more and need bare minimum 20" long tank-they need more swim room. That size tank is like sticking a kid in a dog cage.. yeh it can more around a _little_ but not nearly as much as it should be able to for its own health and happiness.


I can get that for a lot of fish, not a neon. Relatively speaking in size terms it would be more comparable to a kid in a average sized home not a dog cage. 

Neon's tank size recommendations vary greatly depending on who you talk to and where you look. Many places recommend them in 5-10g tanks. Obviously no denying bigger is always better. 
Neon Tetra Fish - The Care, Feeding and Breeding of Neon Tetras - Aquarium Tidings


----------

